# Industry News: Sony announces the Sony FX30 cinema camera with Super35/APS-C sensor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2022)

> *LOS ANGELES, CA – September 28, 2022* – Sony Electronics Inc. is pleased to announce the newest addition to the brand’s prestigious Cinema Line – the FX30 (model ILME-FX30). The new FX30 is a 4K Super 35 compact cinema camera that offers many professional features of the Cinema Line, such as Dual Base ISO, Log shooting modes, and user-imported LUTs (Look Up Tables) at a price point that appeals to many aspiring filmmakers.
> In addition to introducing the new FX30, Sony announced two new CFexpress Type A Memory Cards – CEA-G320T and CEA-G640T. Both are large capacity cards that support high-speed performance with a maximum writing speed.
> “The new FX30 is a great fit for a wide range of filmmakers,” said Yang Cheng, Vice President, Imaging Solutions, Sony Electronics Inc. “As part of our Cinema Line, it is an attractive addition for seamless integration...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 28, 2022)

Super 35 and APS-C are different sizes.
Super 35 is basically APS-H.


----------



## VideoYeti (Sep 28, 2022)

Does Canon even have a path to compete with this price and features (not just specs) anytime soon? I was waiting on a C70 adjacent option, the R5C's internal battery just doesn't do it for me (aside from no internal ND, which at that price pushes me to the C70). I currently have a R5, R, and C200 (along with a BMPCC4K). Shooting a lot of interviews, I'd like to finally get 2 cameras that are identical or nearly identical and now this $2k price of the FX30 has me contemplating a switch. Getting an XLR handle as well (which isn't an option for the R5) also makes it a very attractive option for shooting interviews and grabbing 2 of them for this price. I may be shooting a doc soon, so I'd like no-fuss matching and a price that's easy to swallow when buying 2.

Seems like a really great price for the features (extra steady shot, focus breathing compensation, XLR option, etc). Some sort of digital ND option would probably seal the deal and allow me to sell my Canon video stuff to jump over (and still shoot photos with the R5).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2022)

VideoYeti said:


> Does Canon even have a path to compete with this price and features (not just specs) anytime soon? I was waiting on a C70 adjacent option, the R5C's internal battery just doesn't do it for me (aside from no internal ND, which at that price pushes me to the C70). I currently have a R5, R, and C200 (along with a BMPCC4K). Shooting a lot of interviews, I'd like to finally get 2 cameras that are identical or nearly identical and now this $2k price of the FX30 has me contemplating a switch. Getting an XLR handle as well (which isn't an option for the R5) also makes it a very attractive option for shooting interviews and grabbing 2 of them for this price. I may be shooting a doc soon, so I'd like no-fuss matching and a price that's easy to swallow when buying 2.
> 
> Seems like a really great price for the features (extra steady shot, focus breathing compensation, XLR option, etc). Some sort of digital ND option would probably seal the deal and allow me to sell my Canon video stuff to jump over (and still shoot photos with the R5).


There is an EOS R7 C coming in the first half of 2023.


----------



## VideoYeti (Sep 28, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> There is an EOS R7 C coming in the first half of 2023.


Ah nice! And so that should have the XLR top handle as well. Bummed the R5 came out just a little too late to not have that as a feature.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 28, 2022)

The rolling shutter looks terrible.
IMHO Sony should have charged more money and used the stacked sensor from the X-H2S.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 28, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> There is an EOS R7 C coming in the first half of 2023.


Anyone could compete with old outdated BSI CMOS sensored cameras.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 28, 2022)

VideoYeti said:


> Does Canon even have a path to compete with this price and features (not just specs) anytime soon? I was waiting on a C70 adjacent option, the R5C's internal battery just doesn't do it for me (aside from no internal ND, which at that price pushes me to the C70). I currently have a R5, R, and C200 (along with a BMPCC4K). Shooting a lot of interviews, I'd like to finally get 2 cameras that are identical or nearly identical and now this $2k price of the FX30 has me contemplating a switch. Getting an XLR handle as well (which isn't an option for the R5) also makes it a very attractive option for shooting interviews and grabbing 2 of them for this price. I may be shooting a doc soon, so I'd like no-fuss matching and a price that's easy to swallow when buying 2.
> 
> Seems like a really great price for the features (extra steady shot, focus breathing compensation, XLR option, etc). Some sort of digital ND option would probably seal the deal and allow me to sell my Canon video stuff to jump over (and still shoot photos with the R5).


Old outdated and recycled hardware.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 28, 2022)

Ya, I'm quickly losing interest in staying with Canon. Why have my R5 and R6 arbitrary 30 min. record limits not been removed by firmware yet? Why is the R5c video OS trash for battery life? I need to film hour+ weddings with 3-4 cameras in 4k, and with Canon I have to run around and start/restart recording or deal with power issues on the R5c. 3x FX30's for a little more than the cost of 1x R5c sounds like a steal. And I can easily pick up affordable third party glass for E-mount in the switch. I've been matching S-log and S-Cinetone to my C-log3 footage for the past year and the gross colors of past Sony are no longer there. It's easy to make gorgeous now.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 28, 2022)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Ya, I'm quickly losing interest in staying with Canon. Why have my R5 and R6 arbitrary 30 min. record limits not been removed by firmware yet? Why is the R5c video OS trash for battery life? I need to film hour+ weddings with 3-4 cameras in 4k, and with Canon I have to run around and start/restart recording or deal with power issues on the R5c. 3x FX30's for a little more than the cost of 1x R5c sounds like a steal. And I can easily pick up affordable third party glass for E-mount in the switch. I've been matching S-log and S-Cinetone to my C-log3 footage for the past year and the gross colors of past Sony are no longer there. It's easy to make gorgeous now.


Not having internal ND and RAW recording aside, I cannot imagine someone using FX30 professionally without false color and waveform built into the camera. Just saying.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 28, 2022)

bhf3737 said:


> Not having internal ND and RAW recording aside, I cannot imagine someone using FX30 professionally without false color and waveform built into the camera. Just saying.




Yes, yes, all the professionals you’ll see using the fx30 in the future are all just paid actors. Just like everyone who doesn’t shoot raw currently is


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 28, 2022)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Yes, yes, all the professionals you’ll see using the fx30 in the future are all just paid actors. Just like everyone who doesn’t shoot raw currently is


Please don't interpret me wrong. I didn't mean that being pro is equal to shoot RAW! Not at all. I meant at the minimum, having proper exposure needs waveform and false color tools. Without these two it is unpractical and almost impossible to record video pleasant to the eye of the producer and the customer. This is the bare minimum and unfortunately FX30 lacks both.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Sep 29, 2022)

bhf3737 said:


> Not having internal ND and RAW recording aside, I cannot imagine someone using FX30 professionally without false color and waveform built into the camera. Just saying.




Not having false color , waveforms and internal raw are all things canon has been preparing us for for years. With all of the overheating and record limit issues we have had, an atomos solves for all of those issues. It does do external raw


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 29, 2022)

Rocksthaman said:


> Not having false color , waveforms and internal raw are all things canon has been preparing us for for years. With all of the overheating and record limit issues we have had, an atomos solves for all of those issues. It does do external raw


External recording with Atomos defeats the cause of having a small camera that can do it all. Being a compact camera that can do everything is what FX3/FX30 are advocating for.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 30, 2022)

Recycled old components. Junk


----------



## sanj (Oct 1, 2022)

Awful promo. I could not sit through it.


----------

